# welcher rollenhalter???



## angelspezi82 (19. Juli 2007)

*........*

......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Nen Rollenhalter nimmt man nicht primär nach Aussehen. Bild funzt nicht. 

Wie ist dein Patschehändchen? S, M/L, XL ?
Dazu passen RH mit ID 16,18 und 20mm.
Dann was will man tun: Frontträger, oder Mittelträger, oder exotisch wie Rolle oben/stehend? Wer vorne an den Blank will (fühlen,contacten) braucht einen anderen Aufbau als wer nur um den Rollenfuß hält. Auch ist Alu toll, aber nicht bei Kälte an der Hand. Wer da dauernd trägt, bedankt sich. Dagegen mit einem langen Vorgriff und dort halten ist es egal. Der Aufbau von Griff und Rollenhalter trägt entscheidend zu Angelspaß, Drillvergnügen und vor allem auch Durchhaltevermögen bei.  Im Zweifelsfall kann man ja immer noch die 08/15 Standard-Version Fuji DPS 18 und 35cm Kork hinten nehmen. Die 75er Rute braucht auch noch keinen heavy-RH.


----------



## franz-xaver (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

der alu-rollenhalter sieht zwar unbequem aus , liegt aber super in der hand


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*



> Wie ist dein Patschehändchen? S, M/L, XL ?
> Dazu passen RH mit ID 16,18 und 20mm.



Also ich würde sagen, dass sich die Grösse des Rollenhalters eher nach der Rute und der Rolle bemisst. Ne Big Pit Rolle passt nie in einen 16er und nicht in jeden 18er. 
ansonsten so klein wie möglich. desto leichter wird er und desto weniger muss man unterfüttern.

(gibts den ALPS überhaupt in so vielen unterschiedlichen grössen?)

Aus erfahrung mit alurollenhaltern von früher würde ich sagen: nie wieder, bei Regen und Kälte friert man sich die Finger ab, und man hat recht schnell mal ne Macke drin, auch sollte man die Rolle immer entfernen, weil sonst darunter feuchtigkeit ist, was den Rollenhalter gammeln lässt. Beim Spinnfischen lösen sich auch gerne mal die Muttern, wenn man die nicht mit gewalt anknallt, bringt aber auch nicht wirklich was, weil sie sich bei Temperaturschwankungen doch wieder lösen. Carbon und Alu haben halt unterschiedliche Temperaturdehnungen. Mein Fall wären die nicht, auch wenn die optisch natürlich viel hermachen.
Aber das tut ein DPS mit Holz, Carbon oder Korkinlay auch, und da kann man sich sogar sein Lieblingsholz für fertigen (lassen) und das ganze noch schön Lackieren.Ebenso kann man die ohne Inlay aufbauen u.a.

Als idealrollenhalter würd ich die alten Greys/Hardy-Rollenhalter ansehen, die vereinen ein echt hübsches Design mit perfekter Funktionalität.

Gut in der Hand liegen die ALPS aber.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Aber das tut ein DPS mit Holz, Carbon oder Korkinlay auch, und da kann man sich sogar sein Lieblingsholz für fertigen (lassen) und das ganze noch schön Lackieren.


Das ist dann ein Topgriff (ohne oder wenig Plastik), wenn man sich wirklich ein schönes Inlay "zwischenschnitzt". 

Hast Du schon mal einen normalen DPS-RH als Skeleton entfremdet, müßte ja auch problemlos gehen oder?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*



> müßte ja auch problemlos gehen oder?


Wenn Dus schaffst, die sauber zu zerteilen bestimmt. 

Dann sag mir aber bescheid, wie Du's hinbekommst. In meine Drehbank kann ich die ohne schäden jedenfalls nicht gut spannen.

So viel teurer sind die Skeletons dann aber auch nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Die kleinste Version dieses ALPS-Rollenhalters hat einen Innendurchmesser von 15,7 mm und entspricht in der Aussengrösse ungefähr dem DPS 18 von Fuji und würde damit gut zu einer Rute von 75 g WG passen. Ich habe ihn sogar an einer 100g Rute verbaut (*Pacific Bay T2SP1088-2*). Er sieht an meiner Rute umwerfend aus, hält Rollen (auch grosse)bombenfest und ist trotz der "exotischen" Form sehr griffig. Was ich aber nicht verschweigen will, ist dass er ein wenig schwerer (ca 15 g) ist als der entsprechende 18er Fuji DPS.
So musst Du Dich evtl. entscheiden zwischen extremen Leichtbau oder (schweine- geilem) Design. Ich bin jedenfalls ein Fan dieser ALPS-Rollenhalter!!#6
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> an einer 100g Rute verbaut (*Pacific Bay T2SP1088-2*).


Aha, sowas hast Du? magst du mal Bilder in den Selbstbauer-Thread stellen? (eilt ja nich ) Wie findest du den Stecken, fischt du damit GuFis?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wenn Dus schaffst, die sauber zu zerteilen bestimmt.
> Dann sag mir aber bescheid, wie Du's hinbekommst.


Vorne und hinten gesägt hab ich die 20er schön öfter, gerade auch Gewinde kürzen. 1. PUK-Säge und Eisenblatt, 2. Stichsäge mit Feinblatt. Hinterher auf Bandschleifer begradigen und glätten. Waren nur Modifikationen, mal sehen wie es mitten durch wird.  sag ich dann.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

@AngelDet

Werde die enstsprechenden Fotos mal machen und in den Thread "Eigenbauruten vorgestellt" dann einstellen. Habe mich da ja schon mehrfach als Rutenbauer "geoutet"
 Der Blank ist echt klasse, er ist sauschnell. Grosse Gufis und Blinker lassen sich damit sehr weit katapultieren und Bisse fühlt man damit wie einen elektrischen Schlag in der Hand. Ich nutze ihn seit Ostern dieses Jahres als Waller-Spinn-Rute am Neckar und habe ihn beim ersten Abend gleich mit 'nem 1,38m Waller eingeweiht!:vik:
Dabei hatte ich nie das Gefühl, dass ihr da die "Luft ausgehen" könnte, sie hatte da noch gute Reserven.
Dazu ist der Blank bei einer Länge von 2,75m auch sehr leicht, komplett wiegt mein Eigenbau nur 285 g, was bei einer Wallerspinnrute doch sehr akzeptabel ist.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## KHof (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck,

auch einen solchen Exoten?
Meine ist gestern endgültig fertig geworden. Schon im ersten Aufbau hat die sich als Gufirute für Hecht bestens bewährt. 
Jetzt darf sie wieder dicke Gummis schleudern.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Die Blanks fallen wirklich in die Kategorie sehr gut und günstig.

Klaus, hab ja schon fast die Stoppuhr gestellt! :g :q
Klasse wenn die fertige 1088 jetzt verbessert in eine neue Angelphase darf. #6 Steht dem wirklichen BP vs. 1088 Vergleich auch nichts mehr im Weg. Nr.3 muss ich erstmal fertig machen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

@ AngelDet+KHof

Ich schliesse daraus, dass Ihr Euch den "Stock" auch geholt habt!?! 
Habt Ihr den dunkelgrauen TraditionII-Blank (Pacific Bay T2SP1088-2, IM6-Material) oder den grünen Rainforest-Blank (RF2SP1088-2, IM7-Material)? Von den Maßen und dem Gewicht sind die beiden ja fast gleich. Falls Ihr evtl. den Vergleich habt: Ist die IM7-Variante noch schneller?

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## KHof (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Hallo!

Ich hab den von Det übernommen - Der hat`s wohl mit der Angst gekriegt vor diesem Prügel. Das Wurfgewicht würde ich realistisch bei 50 Gramm beginnen lassen und der Idealköder ist mindestens ein 16 cm Kopyto mit 17èr Kopf! Bei 100 Gramm ist noch nicht Schluß, die original angegebenen 4 Unzen (112 Gramm) gehen auch noch.
Es handelt sich um den Traditional-Blank in mattschwarz. Eine Rainforest hab ich auch (1086), die beiden sind allerdings nicht zu vergleichen. Die hat ein Wurfgewicht von realistisch 8 - 40 Gramm und bringt die angegebenen 3 Unzen bei weitem nicht.

Det - Ein Vergleich von BP und 1088???? Was soll das denn, die beiden haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Gegen dieses Teil ist die Blechpeitsche ein dünner Spargel mit einem deutlich tieferen Wurfgewicht. Warum willst du die Graphite USA immer mit einem Heimtreiber von Rute vergleichen? Du kennst sie doch inzwischen.

Klaus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Hallo KHof!

Ich hatte ja auch nicht den Vergleich Tradition 108*8* mit Rainforest 108*6 *gemeint sondern auch hier mit der entsprechenden 1088-2. Den Tradition 1086-2 habe ich mir übrigens letzte Woche auch organisiert und bin ebenfalls der Meinung nach den ersten Schwingversuchen, das hier die 3 Unzen als Obergrenze etwas optimistisch sind, ich halte aber 60g für realistisch an der Tradition 1086-2. 
4 Unzen habe ich meiner 1088 noch nicht zugemutet aber 85-g-Wallerblinker vertrug sie mit vollem Wurfeinsatz absolut problemlos. Allerdings flogen auch 40-g-Geschosse an meiner Kombi (Stradic 6000 mit 30er Spiderwire Stealth) schon seeehr weit#6, die Rute arbeitete da auch schon sehr gut!

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*



KHof schrieb:


> Det - Ein Vergleich von BP und 1088???? Was soll das denn, die beiden haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Gegen dieses Teil ist die Blechpeitsche ein dünner Spargel mit einem deutlich tieferen Wurfgewicht. Warum willst du die Graphite USA immer mit einem Heimtreiber von Rute vergleichen? Du kennst sie doch inzwischen.


Haste ja 100% recht, nur so sagt das wenig. Wenn man nicht mal mit demselben Köder einen A-B-Vergleich gefahren hat, weißt Du letztlich selber den Unterschied auch nicht genau, oder?  Geht nur um ne gewisse Quantifizierung, so man denn mal Zeit und Lust zu hat. 
Im Hinblick "Eine einzige Spinnrute auf Wanderung" finde ich das nun mal sehr interessant.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Hallo AngelDet und KHof!

In Hinsicht darauf, dass dieser Thread zum Thema "ALPS-Rollenhalter" eröffnet wurde, sollten wir diese Diskussion |rolleyes in dem Thread "Eigenbau-Ruten vorgestellt" weiterführen, in den ich auch gleich noch wechseln werde. Nur um auf die Ursprünge dieses Threads zurückzukommen habe ich hier ein Foto (Ich hatte es ja gestern versprochen Bilder zu machen) meines ALPS-Rollenhalters an meiner Pacific Bay T2SP1088-2 angehängt. Die weiteren Bilder sind dann gleich hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494
zu sehen.

Gruß

MeFo-schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: welcher rollenhalter???*

Auch an Dich ein Dank für das Lob.#h
So was geht einem Hobby-Rutenbauer immer gut rein!
Mit dem "falsch herum" montieren ist normalerweise 'ne gute Massnahme, allerdings durch O-Ringe zwischen den beiden Muttern sitzen die eigentlich so fest, dass ein versehentliches Lockern kaum passieren kann. Auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit dem ALPS-Rollenhalter!!

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------

